# Kodiak Tungsten jigs from Marks Bait



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Got my jigs from Mark, and i have to tell you they are the best glowing jigs that ive seen. I compared them to the fiskas,bentley, and sportsmensdirect jigs i had, and they glow twice as long. This pic is taken 2 minutes after i hit with the charge light, its a kodiak on the left, fiska on the right. Cant wait for the ice.

This is number #5 glow from his list


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Is Mark's the only place that sells them? I can find them on the net anywhere.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

he's the only one I know that has them send him a pm he sent me a pic of all the colors and styles and I just ordered that way , had them in a couple days , not to mention he's a sponsor here and a local tackle shop. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have received nothing but good reviews regarding the new Tungsten ice jigs. They're made by Joe Pikulski, who most know from the ice fishing tournament program on TV called Icemen.The jigs come in sizes 1.15gr and .095gr. Joe has worked hard the past year putting a quality product on the market for us icers. I can't wait to see the line of ice rods he's working on now. Here's the set of pictures I took of the jigs. If anyone is interested, I don't have a problem shipping them.......Mark


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Mark now I have to come up shopping again. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

They sure are purdy !


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Mark #5 is my favorite color out of the ones that I bought. God please send the ice already. I got to try these out.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You sell these as a kit or individually? Prices? Pm me prices or reply please, I'm a big fan of tungsten ice jigs!


----------



## HardWaterJunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

I have bought a few of these jigs from Mark and they are my new favorite brand of tungsten. I have several different brands of tungsten and these seem to be the best quality of all them.


----------



## PVK (Dec 13, 2011)

Mark  could you send me the information on those jigs to place a order. Thanks pvk


----------

